# IE Rods / JE Pistons Combo Packs :)



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We've teamed up with JE as a distributor and are stocking pistons for both the 2.8L 24v and the 3.2L 24v now, to bring you guys these combo packs. We feel our pricing is very very competitive considering the quality of the piston we are using. They are also readily available in quite a range of bore sizes and options and ready to go. 
Scoop them up here


----------



## Evertechy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: IE Rods / JE Pistons Combo Packs  ([email protected])*

saw this when i was doing parts research for a massive build im doing....

cant wait to get my hands on some low comps


----------



## SINISAR32 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: IE Rods / JE Pistons Combo Packs  (Evertechy)*

Never seen a vr6 operate on 4 pistons or rods only
Includes 4 rods, 4 pistons, wrist pins, rings, and clips.


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

Looking at the piston sets alone, I don't see any mention of coating options for the crown or skirts? Are you updating the site to include this info along with options ordering ? 
How about rings, the piston sets are complete with rings yes??? (looking just at the piston set descriptions I don't see any mention of the rings, just the pins are mentioned)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Hi guys
The VR sets odviously come with 6... We listed about 50 sku's at once or so and had some technical difficulties hahaha. 
They come complete with pins, locks, and rings. Coatings and such are also available, we'll add them as drop downs but for now email / pm / call








Pete


----------



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you have any numbers on how much power these packages make?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Rockin3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rockin3.2* »_Do you have any numbers on how much power these packages make?

Upgraded internals won't make you any power, in fact you might lose a little bit if you stay NA due to the lower compression ratio. But if you do go FI you should be able to push your car well past the 600HP mark with this setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

That said, we can do custom high compression setups for you N/A guys. I just quoted out a set of 13:1 pistons for somebody running E85 last week. That WILL make you power.


----------



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

I was assuming the 11.5/1 pistons were higher compression than stock. if they're not, what is stock compression?
edit: I just read the stock compression is 10.9/1 so Im assuming the 11.5/1 pistons are made for an NA setup. am I wrong? is there something I'm not seeing here?


_Modified by Rockin3.2 at 12:13 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Rockin3.2)*

stock CR is actually 11.3:1 so if there was an 11.5:1 it would technically be higher than stock.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

mk4 R is 11.3:1


----------



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.vw.com/limitedediti...w_all
10.85:1 for mkv
I wonder why mkv is lower cr than mkiv


_Modified by Rockin3.2 at 12:47 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Rockin3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rockin3.2* »_http://www.vw.com/limitedediti...w_all
10.85:1 for mkv
I wonder why mkv is lower cr than mkiv

_Modified by Rockin3.2 at 12:47 PM 4-2-2009_

My guess would be it has to do with FSI.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: IE Rods / JE Pistons Combo Packs  ([email protected])*

Lookin Good Pete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Clayster.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks so far guys, 
Pete


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
My guess would be it has to do with FSI.

i dont think 08's are fsi.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Hey guys, we now have a rod specifically (mostly) for R32, which uses a bigger 3/8" rod bolt instead of the 5/16". This is only possible because of the big bores. Anyways, any 84+ mm VR6 piston / rod combo's are now shipping with those instead, unless of course you are doing an n/a build and want to save a bit of weight. Either way, we can help you


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That said, we can do custom high compression setups for you N/A guys. I just quoted out a set of 13:1 pistons for somebody running E85 last week. That WILL make you power. 

Sorry to side track the thread a little but how much hp is this person expecting to make N/A with E85? I have never heard of anyone running E85 except FI folk. Interesting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Didn't really discuss his goals with him. Honestly, a huge amount of the power would be dependant on what he does with the head / header / induction. 13:1 / e85 with a stock head and manifolds I wouldn't expect anything amazing. Worked head, itb's, tuned header, big cams, etc, i'd expect well over 300.


----------



## haf1zur (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hi
I am planning to go FI very soon, but need to run stock for a little bit. 
Would i be able to use 8.5/1 pistons with no issues N/A? From what i read above, i should be able to run lower compression on N/A with a reduction in hp?
I need to change pistons and rods at the moment as a one has snapped in two and two others are definitely bent due to hydrolocking.
Any advice appreciated, also shipping to London UK?
Also, what does rifle drlled mean?
Thanks
Hafizur


_Modified by haf1zur at 3:22 PM 8-16-2009_


----------



## AllOutEuro (May 28, 2009)

Hi 
i have a 3.2 block with 2.8 24v head 
i want to go all motor and i was wondering what an excelent bore size i should do?.
and whats a great compression for the pistons for this project?.
thanks for your time


----------



## mygolf3 (Nov 26, 2002)

Just wanted to say I'm running 85mm 8.5 cr, piston rod kit in my turbo R and loving it. 25000 plus miles and still running hard.


----------



## novacircuit (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (haf1zur)*

If you hydrolocked and didnt get it to a shop or take it apart yourself right away then you might get rust in your engine block.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: IE Rods / JE Pistons Combo Packs  ([email protected])*

In stock and ready to ship!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: IE Rods / JE Pistons Combo Packs  ([email protected])*

Push your motor further!


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: IE Rods / JE Pistons Combo Packs  ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Push your motor further!

waiting for my pistons as i type this, ordered last week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: IE Rods / JE Pistons Combo Packs  (tattoo24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattoo24v* »_
waiting for my pistons as i type this, ordered last week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the order!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Bulletproof that engine of yours!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

These are a must for any high-performance engine!


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Happy Monday! :banghead: lol

Has any naturally aspirated R32 purchased the high compression pistons from you? If so, what kind of gains did they get? Stock comp is about 11.5:1 right? Your high comp is 13:1 yes?

Also, do you happen to know stock piston weight vs your piston weight?

Thanks!


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Draxus said:


> Happy Monday! :banghead: lol
> 
> Has any naturally aspirated R32 purchased the high compression pistons from you? If so, what kind of gains did they get? Stock comp is about 11.5:1 right? Your high comp is 13:1 yes?
> 
> ...



The high compression JE pistons for the R32 are 11.5:1. We can get them made in any compression ratio you would like though. The price goes up a bit for custom pistons. The gains would totally depend on the setup on your car, altitude, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Ie and Je, build it right the first time!


----------



## PyroBob (Feb 11, 2008)

> The high compression JE pistons for the R32 are 11.5:1. We can get them made in any compression ratio you would like though. The price goes up a bit for custom pistons. The gains would totally depend on the setup on your car, altitude, etc.


 Are they available fly cut so the N/A guys can have more cam space to play around with? 

Is there a free floating or long rod option? 

(Note: This is out of curiosity...not in the market).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

These all use free floating pins. You don't need a long rod with a VR as they already have a very long connecting rod and a high rod / stroke ratio. :thumbup:


Here's some teasers of some up and coming goodies: 






































All finished up and in production now folks, coming this summer / fall!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump


----------



## PyroBob (Feb 11, 2008)

> These all use free floating pins. You don't need a long rod with a VR as they already have a very long connecting rod and a high rod / stroke ratio.


Good to know. Is the fly cutting a possibility?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

What do you want to fly cut?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Just restocked the shelf today!


----------



## PyroBob (Feb 11, 2008)

> What do you want to fly cut?


Tinkering in Dynomation shows some better bottom end gains from a steeper ramp and opening the valves a bit farther vs the standard longer duration method most the cams have now. Not some magical huge gain, but something different.

It's probably not anything worth investigating really, as I will likely never have the funds to even try it out, but I was just curious if the pistons could have fly cuts for a deeper valve.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Most of the cams I've seen at least on the bucket / tappet engines are opening the valve virtually as fast as possible already. That, and there is usually miles of clearance with the existing valve notches, although this should be verified especially in motors with VVT and high compression. Another thing is that many of the cams are designed to work with stock springs. I haven't done any R&D on the 24v cams yet though, just some of the bucket / tappet applications. 

Those dyno sim programs- the cheaper ones- seem to work ok for N/A, but totally crap themselves for turbo use, even though they support turbo and have lots of options. It's possible to model actual results with enough tweaking, but it ALWAYS seems to want more cam, even when actual dyno testing has shown otherwise. My experience is with the 5v heads and I think that low lift / high flow 5v setup throws a wrench into it as well, so to speak. 

The stuff that actually seems to work very well costs big bucks unfortunately.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Bump for Waterfest around the corner!


----------



## [email protected]Integrated (Feb 16, 2010)

Combos in stock!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Who wants to make power?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

IE/JE= Winning Combination!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

24v pistons and rods!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

www.intengineering.com


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Who needs a strong bottom end?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out our Christmas giveaway! Check us out on Facebook!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Holiday bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## tman1255 (Feb 10, 2008)

hi, i have a 2004 r32 ALL MOTOR and i wanna keep it that way for sure... what size pistons and rods should i get for my ALL MOTOR R32 that i def wanna keep all motor... getting 264/260 cams in june, have intake, chip, APR exhaust and short shift but i Need more POWER!!! please reply back with what i should go with...

thanks:laugh:


----------

